# Are cannas safe?



## jackrat (Mar 14, 2010)

[/b]I am preparing to plant my new outdoor redfoot enclosure.Does anyone know if cannas are safe ?


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 14, 2010)

jackrat said:


> [/b]I am preparing to plant my new outdoor redfoot enclosure.Does anyone know if cannas are safe ?



Jackrat ..... Great question.
For most folks there is a confusion about cannas and calla lilies.
Canna's aren't lilies although some people refer to them as lilies and yes, callas are toxic.On the other hand, Canna's a very tropical foliage...green , red ,even variagted plant ...is very low in toxic content.
The listing I have for you to look at below, indicates that cannas are listed as non-toxic or of a mildy toxic level.

http://www.sniksnak.com/plants.html

The ASPCA indicates the canna is not toxic to dogs or cats.

http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/poison-control/plants/canna-lily.html

The Wisconsin Poison Center indicates cannas are non-toxic to humans.

http://www.wisconsinpoison.org/wipoison/pdfs/WPC_Plant book Jan 2008.pdf

Although I wouldnt recommend them. Try Hibiscus or a shrubtype edible plant that your reds can enjoy and healthy too! .. Even Grape is a wonderful plant and tropical looking ... the redfoots .. love the leaves.. and maybe grow the Cannas in the back trimmed up.
One note ..Cannas ..grow from rhizomes and like some bamboo's can be a pain in the neck and grow where you did not intend to.
JD


----------

